# Quota, Postfach voll, automatische Benachrichtigung



## Chris (10. Mai 2010)

Ich nutze ISPConfig in der Version ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1 Als Webmailer nutze ich Roundcube. Eine Kombination, die anscheinend sehr häufig verwendet wird. Ich teste diese Kombination derzeit für meine Firma. Die meisten Fragen lassen sich mit einer Suche im Forum beantworten. Auf diese Frage habe ich aber keine Antwort gefunden.

Wenn das Postfach eines Benutzers voll ist, kann die E-Mail nicht zugestellt werden und unter "Monitor->Show Mail Queue" erhalte ich die Nachricht:

-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
466B98118B 2575807 Wed May 5 10:24:42 benutzereins@kundeeins.local
(temporary failure. Command output: maildrop: maildir over quota.)
benutzerzwei@kundezwei.local

Soweit so gut. 
Erste Frage: Wie lange wird versucht diese E-Mail zu versenden?

Zweite Frage: Ich habe das Mailquota hochgesetzt und die E-Mail wurde zugestellt. Wenn ich das nicht getan hätte, was wäre mit der E-Mail in der Queue passiert?

Dritte Frage: Kann ich eine automatische Nachricht versenden lassen, wenn das eigene Postfach fast voll oder bereits voll ist? Ich habe dazu im Forum ein Skript gefunden das aus dem Befehl "/usr/sbin/repquota" die nötigen Informationen rauszieht. Dieser Befehl zeigt mir aber nur die Systemnutzer an und nicht die einzelnen Postfächer der Benutzer, die als virtuelle Benutzer für Postfächer angelegt worden sind.

Vierte Frage: Der Kunde erhält später einen stark abgespeckten Zugang für ISPConfig um eigene Postfächer anzulegen. Der Kunde kann somit Postfächer anlegen und selbst verwalten. Kann ich diesem "Verwalter" Nachrichten schicken wie die oben dargestellte aus dem Bereich "Monitor->Show Mail Queue", die aber nur auf seine Domäne bezogen sind?

Fünfte Frage: Wenn ich einen neuen Kunde anlege, gibt es dann eine Möglichkeit den Kunden bei der ersten Anmeldung im ISPConfig dazu zu zwingen das Passwort zu ändern? 

Sechste Frage: Kann ich in ISPConfig Passwörter erzwingen, die eine Mindestanzahl an Zeichen haben, ein Sonderzeichen und mindestens eine Ziffer haben? Für Roundcube habe ich bereits eine Erweiterung gefunden, die ein Mindestmaß beim Passwort ändern abverlangt. Es wäre aber wunderbar, falls das auch in ISPConfig gehen würde.

Ich habe noch weitere Fragen, aber die müssen unter einer anderen Überschrift stehen. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2010)

1) Das kannst Du in der postfix main.cf konfigurieren. Die aktuellen Werte bzw Defaults kannst Du Dir mit:

postconf -d

bzw:

postconf -n

anzeigen lassen.

2) Wenn die Zustellung längere Zeit fehlschlägt (wie lange das dauert siehe 1) erhält der Absender eine Benachrichtigung, dass das postfach voll ist.

3) Du könntest Z.b. ein Script schreiben, das dies mittels Imap abfragt. Oder aber Du verwendest die Option "-w 90" in der maildrop Zeile in der master.cf damit maildrop dem Postfach Eigentümer bei 90% Postfachfüllung warnt. Siehe z.B. hier:

http://markmail.org/message/bko5urmr7cyarmmq
http://www.xs4all.nl/~jaspersl/quota/

4) das hängt davon ab, ob Dein Script aus 3 das kann oder nicht.

5) nein

6) nein.


----------



## Chris (18. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Für die Zustellversuche habe ich einige Werte in der main.cf von postfix geändert. Hier eine kurze Beschreibung, was ich herausgefunden habe:

Die Parameter "minimal_backoff_time" und "maximal_backoff_time" definieren den Zeitraum, in dem postfix versucht E-Mails aus der Queue zuzustellen.

Der Parameter "queue_run_delay" legt den Zeitintervall fest, in dem versucht wird die E-Mail zuzustellen.

Mit dem Parameter "maximal_queue_lifetime" kann man die maximale Lebensdauer einer E-Mail in der Queue festlegen.


----------



## hanzfranz (23. März 2011)

Hallo Chris,
könntest du deine main.cf hier mal posten. Einige der Parameter finde ich nicht. Da ich die selben Anforderungen, wie von dir beschrieben nutzen möchte, wäre es für mich sehr hilfreich.

Im Moment bekommt der  Sender keine Mail, wenn die Quota des Empfängers überschritten ist, obwohl ich die  "delay_warning_time = 3m" aktiviert habe und testweise auf 3 Minuten gestellt habe.


----------



## hanzfranz (23. März 2011)

Leider bekommt der Mailboxbesitzer kein Meldung wenn sein Postfach über 80 Prozent gefüllt ist. Ich habe den folgenden Eintrag in der Postfix master.cf erstellt:

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -w80 -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}

In der Postfix main.cf ist auch der Eintrag gesetzt:
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1

Gibt es noch weitere nötige Einstellungen?


----------



## funsurfer (25. März 2011)

Was sagt das LOG wenn du eine Mail Quota überschreitest?

LG


----------



## hanzfranz (25. März 2011)

Ich habe es nun zum Laufen bekommen.

1. Es gab eine Tippfehler in der /etc/postfix/master.cf . Es musste nicht "-w80" sondern "-w 80" heißen (Lehrzeichen hinter dem w).

==
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
   flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -w 80 -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
==

2. Es fehlte die Datei "quotawarnmsg" in /etc/courier
Diese Datei steuert den Text, den der Mailboxbesitzer bei einer Quota-Warnung erhalten soll.
Hier ein Beispiel:
===========
X-Comment: Rename/Copy this file to ~vpopmail/domains/.quotawarn.msg, and make appropriate changes X-Comment: See README.quotas for more information From: Mail Delivery System <Mailer-Daemon@example.com> Reply-To: support@example.com To: Valued Customer:; Subject: Mail quota warning Mime-Version: 1.0 Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1 Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit  Your mailbox on the server is now more than 90% full. So that you can continue to receive mail you need to remove some messages from your mailbox.

==========


----------

